# Humor thread post your humor here



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just thought it would be benefical to have a humor thread, as laughter is medicine.Dave Barry http://www.miami.com/herald/special/features/barry/ ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

And of course my favorite comic strip of all time. http://cpoon.com/bloomcountyzone/index.html If you check out the strips check out number 137, its a great strip.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

What no humor?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2001)

An old woman was removed from a flight scheduled to leave Cleveland, Ohio, destination Boston, at 8:20 AM Saturday. The flight crew and fellow passengers requested she be removed when it was discovered she had somehow gotten knitting needles onto the plane. It was feared she would make an Afghan.(SO sorry!!! Lame I know!!


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Quotes from the Montreal Comedy Festival: "I got kicked out of Riverdance for using my arms." Gary Valentine (On the difference between men and women) "On the one hand, we'll never experience childbirth. On the other hand, we can open all our own jars." Jeff Green "What are the three words guaranteed to humiliate men everywhere? 'Hold my purse.'"Francois Morency "There are only two reasons to sit in the back row of an airplane : Either you have diarrhoea, or you're anxious to meet people who do." Rich Jeni "My cousin just died. He was only 19. He got stung by a bee - the natural enemy of a tightrope walker." Emo Philips (On going to war over religion) "You're basically killing each other to see who's got the better imaginary friend." Rich Jeni


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moved to the *Meeting Place* forum.


----------

